# Series you want to see on DVD



## Wehtam (Jan 15, 2004)

Seeing some people's threads about what they are watching on DVD made me want to post my own question and that is:

What TV series do you want to see released as a box set, in seasons, for your viewing enjoyment?

I'll kick off with my three answers:

1. Space: Above and Beyond.  I caught a good chunk of this when it first aired and want all the episodes on DVD with Director Commentary. 

2. The Pretender. I liked this show mostly for the female lead (Miss Parker). It had a nice interwoven plot (not as good as Babylon 5 but good none the less) and made me feel good when I finished watching it.

3. SeaQuest. I'm probably going to draw a lot of Flak for liking this show, and I don't know why I  have it on my list except that I liked the show. None of that Dagger Stuff in SeaQuest 2032. 

So let me know what you all want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

"Greatest American Hero"   I should out flak your SeaQuest comment...  At least if the people replying to this aren’t too young. 

"Night Court"

Let me think on it some more and I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2004)

Samurai Jack!


----------



## KenM (Jan 15, 2004)

The very short lived Wizards and Warriors from late 70's.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

American Gladiators!

... what?

-Hyp.


----------



## Cevalic (Jan 15, 2004)

There's only one answer to this one:

SEINFELD


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll hear Space: Above and Beyond and SeaQuest.

Thundercats, in an official capacity.

Brimstone.


----------



## The Mirrorball Man (Jan 15, 2004)

What TV series do I want to see released on DVD? Well, _Hill Street Blues_ of course.


----------



## swrushing (Jan 15, 2004)

The Night Stalker (20 eps all told, iirc)

Birds of Prey


----------



## aliensex (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd loooooove a Wait 'Till Your Father Gets Home DVD collection.  Man, its been a long, long time since I've seen that show.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 15, 2004)

The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.

The Tick cartoon.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 15, 2004)

There's only one I'm 100% certain to buy:

BBC version of Robin Hood


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 15, 2004)

*Definately*: Kolchak, Brisco County, The Tick cartoon, Lois and Clark, Batman: The Animated Series (all variations), Superman: The Animated Series, The Flash, Special Unit 2, The BBC Robin Hood

*Maybe*: Max Headroom, Superboy, American Gothic, Space: Above and Beyond, Land of the Lost

I'd need a disc set of series that failed  None of them would be long enough for more than one or two discs: Wizards and Warriors would be one of them

Kinda of.. hmmm.. about _Tomorrow People_. I usually liked it when I saw it, but I'd have to see more episodes to decide if I'd pay to own the entire run; not sure how long it lasted, nor exactly how many series there _were_... 

Guilty pleasure: The old _Batman_ series, both seasons.

Edit to reformat, and add some things.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 15, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.
> 
> The Tick cartoon.




I'll echo those two and add Jack of All Trades...

The horse's name was nutcracker...(ouch)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> There's only one I'm 100% certain to buy:
> 
> BBC version of Robin Hood




As in Robin of Sherwood?

-Hyp.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 15, 2004)

Witchblade.  'Nuff said.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "Greatest American Hero"




I may be only 27 (close to 28-ish) but I remember that show.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 15, 2004)

doh ... that Virtual reality series by the guy who did X-Files ... Harsh Realm ... or something like that.

Space: Above and Beyond

A collection of Pinky and the Brain cartoons ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I may be only 27 (close to 28-ish) but I remember that show.



Cool, I'm 27ish myself.  I hear the theme song every once in a while on the radio and it always brings back fond memories of the superhero with curly hair, red tights and who can't fly half the time.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 15, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> As in Robin of Sherwood?



Damn your evil Region 2! And you have all the Buffy episodes way before we in benighted Region 1 do, plus a number of other things. OK, time to find out more about this regionless DVD player stuff.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Damn your evil Region 2! And you have all the Buffy episodes way before we in benighted Region 1 do, plus a number of other things.




Nice rant, but wholly wasted.

I'm stuck in Region _Four_.

Don't you _dare_ complain to me.  Region 1 bastard.  



-Hyp.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 16, 2004)

Another of _The Tick_ in its cartoon incarnation

And, as stated in another thread, _Northern Exposure_


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 16, 2004)

Here are just a few shows I would love to see on DVD.  I know there are a lot more, there always are. 

The Pretender
Brimestone
The Secret Adventures of Jules Verne
The Chronicle
Tremors: The Series
Strange Luck (I'd just be happy to see re-runs somewhere)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 16, 2004)

Twin Peaks.  Oops, just checked, it's out.  (And you have to buy the pilot separately--boo, hiss!)

OK, so for what's not out yet:

another vote for The Pretender--also because of Miss Parker.  Yowsa!
H R Pufnstuf
Wonder Woman (maybe just the first season--all you need is the theme song and Lynda Carter running around in those satin tights)
The Night Stalker
That's My Bush!


----------



## Umbran (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh, another series lost to time - Nowhere Man.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 16, 2004)

Another strong vote for Greatest American Hero. In fact, two votes, if I can sneak the second past the panel.

The Tick. (What? Of course I mean the cartoon? Was there some other version? )

Wizards & Warriors, if it's the one I think it is.

Special Unit 2. (Hey, it was _fun_!)

The second season of Firefly.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 16, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Oh, another series lost to time - Nowhere Man.




The series didn't manage to hold my attention that well, but I really liked the theme music... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Gallo22 (Jan 16, 2004)

What about Quatium Leap!  I loved that show!  Roleplaying to the hilt!

Gallo22


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 16, 2004)

"Man From Atlantis", "Salvage One", the original "Captain Kangaroo", and "The Smothers Brother's Comedy Hour".


----------



## tburdett (Jan 17, 2004)

All of the Red Dwarf seasons.  Two seasons a year just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 17, 2004)

tburdett said:
			
		

> All of the Red Dwarf seasons.  Two seasons a year just doesn't cut it.




How about one season set of The Simpsons a year?  It'll take us two decades to get the whole series!    

Season sets I'd LOVE to have:

Batman: TAS
Superman: TAS
Batman Beyond
Justice League
Samurai Jack
Dial 'M' for Monkey/Justice Friends
The Tick
Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
A-Team
Airwolf

BTW, Seinfeld season sets are in production right now.  Apparently, they're having trouble getting George and Elaine to contribute to the extra features.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 17, 2004)

How about *The Goodies*


Yeah, I know, a handful of episodes have been released on DVD.  I'm talking about all 75 episodes from the 9 seasons.


----------



## danzig138 (Jan 17, 2004)

The Pretender -- because Mrs. Parker is really hot, and I love Jarod's sense of cruelty. 
The Tick -- cartoon. I already have the LA. Got it for Christmas. 
Early Edition. 
Saop -- it's out, but I can't afford it. 
Firefly -- all 10 seasons (why settle for 2?  )
Brimstone -- if it was cheap. 
Strange Luck -- ditto.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 17, 2004)

Freakazoid!

Any of the numerous shows I like that Fox canceled prematurely (most of which have already been mentioned).

The rest of Futurama.


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> As in Robin of Sherwood?
> 
> -Hyp.




I have many fond memories of that, and was planning to add it to the roles before I noticed you posted it already.

Here's a link to a site with some nice information (including an episode guide) on it -

http://www.nothing-is-forgotten.co.uk/


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm 27ish myself.  I hear the theme song every once in a while on the radio and it always brings back fond memories of the superhero with curly hair, red tights and who can't fly half the time.




Cool, 27-ish Brothers in Arms.   

I know, ALL I remember about that show was the theme music and an inability to fly correctly.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 18, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Freakazoid!
> 
> Any of the numerous shows I like that Fox canceled prematurely (most of which have already been mentioned).
> 
> The rest of Futurama.





Ah, Freakazoid!  Add that to my list as well.

I loved whenever Cosmo would come by in the middle of one of Freakazoid's cases and ask him if he wanted to go see a movie or go to the circus with him, and Freakazoid would always answer, "BOY, WOULD I!?" and they'd head off together and totally forget about the main plot of the episode.  Killed me every time.

Season 3 of Futurama comes out in March!


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 18, 2004)

Another vote for Wizards and Warriors.  Covington Cross, too.


----------



## 2d6 (Jan 19, 2004)

Another vote for Quantum Leap.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> Another vote for Quantum Leap.



Well when you vote for a "Real American Hero" you HAVE to vote for Quantum Leap also!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I know, ALL I remember about that show was the theme music and an inability to fly correctly.



The theme song triggers memories for me that I don't remember any other way.  I saw a picture or two about a month ago by searching on goggle.  For some reason my memories almost always have Gene Wilder as the superhero.  Scary huh?


----------



## Welverin (Jan 20, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Ah, Freakazoid!  Add that to my list as well.
> 
> I loved whenever Cosmo would come by in the middle of one of Freakazoid's cases and ask him if he wanted to go see a movie or go to the circus with him, and Freakazoid would always answer, "BOY, WOULD I!?" and they'd head off together and totally forget about the main plot of the episode.  Killed me every time.




I lvoe the whole general refusal to conform to any sort of standards of plot, story, or sense and general wackiness.




> Season 3 of Futurama comes out in March!




Woo-hoo!


----------



## Villano (Jan 20, 2004)

The Tick Cartoon
Night Stalker
Batman (the Adam West series)
Adventures Of Brisco County, Jr
Battlebots
Thundarr, The Barbarian
Kim Possible
The Flash (the early 90's, live-action version)

I also 2nd the Dial M For Monkey suggestion.  I'm not a big fan of Dexter's Lab, so I'd rather have a stand alone set.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 20, 2004)

_Earthworm Jim_.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 20, 2004)

Robin of Sherwood. It's on DVD (as mentioned), but AFAIK, only in the UK.

I would also like Benny Hill. There are a few, but they all seem to be "Best of". Same with videotapes. 

Buck Rogers. I really liked that show, mostly for Erin Gray in spandex, but it was also fairly amusing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Adventures Of Brisco County, Jr
> Kim Possible
> The Flash (the early 90's, live-action version)



Ditto on those three.


----------



## Richards (Jan 21, 2004)

The Greatest American Hero
The Tick (animated)
The Goodies  (there were 9 seasons?)
The Flash
Kolchak, The Night Stalker
Strange Luck
Harsh Realm
Kung Fu (the original, not "The Legend Continues")
The Mantis
Crossbow
Daria
Connections

Looks like only the last five haven't already been mentioned.

Johnathan

Edit:  Oh, and I’ll add Duckman to my list as well.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Kung Fu (the original, not "The Legend Continues")




I only ever saw one episode of _The Legend Continues_.  It didn't particularly impress me.

Except for some wisdom Caine imparted during a flashback sequence.  He was training someone to fight multiple attackers.

"Attack first the man you cannot see," he suggested.

That was quite cool... but even better was when the training partners eventually got the student grappled on the floor.

"But what can I do, when there are so many?" he asked Caine.

"Against _overwhelming_ odds?  ... you lose."



> Crossbow




Oddly enough, I can remember the theme music, but almost nothing whatsoever about the actual show.

-Hyp.


----------



## KenM (Jan 21, 2004)

How about the DnD cartoon?


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Jan 21, 2004)

Number one on my list are boxed sets of *Dr. Who*, season by season. I can only find specific stories ("Key of Time", "5 Doctors") and those are terribly overpriced.


----------



## Richards (Jan 21, 2004)

_Crossbow_ was the (highly fictionalized) story of William Tell.  Every week he’d encounter another group of people needing help, and odds are it would usually involve the same evil dude, Gessler (who was to William Tell what the Sheriff of Nottingham was to Robin Hood).  There were some really cool episodes in there.  And yes, the theme music was great.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Jan 21, 2004)

Originally posted by Hypersmurf:







> I only ever saw one episode of The Legend Continues. It didn't particularly impress me.



I completely agree, after having only seen one episode as well.  I greatly prefer the original.

Johnathan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> _Crossbow_ was the (highly fictionalized) story of William Tell.




Well, okay, I _did_ remember that much 

I meant I couldn't remember any particular episodes, or what the lead actor looked like, or whatever.

Didn't his crossbow have spring-loaded arms so he could collapse it down into a convenient, easy-to-carry shape, but still have it ready for action at a moment's notice?

-Hyp.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh, I missed a few but it seems at least a few mentioned 'The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr." I have the season on tape but it's getting well worn. 

Also are a couple of other western shows. 
Legend - Richard Dean Anderson as the writer Ernest Pratt posing as his creation Nicodemus Legend while Professor Janus Bartok (John DeLancy) provided the gadgets. 

Wild Wild West - Three words: Dr. Miguelito Loveless. All the more reason to have a gnome or a halfling as a criminal mastermind.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 21, 2004)

Real ghostbusters [collect call of cathulhu would do.]

disney's gargoyles and alladin

fox tv's Werewolf show

D&D cartoon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Klaatu B. Nikto said:
			
		

> Legend - Richard Dean Anderson as the writer Ernest Pratt posing as his creation Nicodemus Legend while Professor Janus Bartok (John DeLancy) provided the gadgets.




I do remember that show and yes I would like it on DVD also. 

Also that brings us to MacGyver!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also that brings us to MacGyver!




Oooooh...

As long as we don't have to watch the Camelot episode.

If they don't want to bring out the whole series on DVD, I'd at least like to see a compilation of the Murdoc episodes...

_Murder is in the air
Under the temple of
Ra.
Death awaits
On the final
Curtain..._

-Hyp.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, since _NewsRadio_ is coming out soon, I guess that doesn't count...

Definitely the animated version of _The Tick_.  I really want to see _Animaniacs_ come out of DVD as well.  _Good vs. Evil_ would be another short-lived series I'd love to see on DVD.  The live-action _The Flash_ show owned as well, would definitely like to see that.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 21, 2004)

_When Things Were Rotten_
_Forever Knight_
_Holmes & Yoyo_
And a second vote for _The Goodies_ (Goody, goody, yum, yum!)

he Auld Grump, 'Orrible, 'airy spiders!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 21, 2004)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> _When Things Were Rotten_
> _Forever Knight_
> _Holmes & Yoyo_
> And a second vote for _The Goodies_ (Goody, goody, yum, yum!)
> ...




Forever Knight is out, or at least the first season thereof.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2004)

On top of many of the already great ones listed, i'd put G vs.E as number one on the list of things i want to see on DvD.


----------



## Richards (Jan 21, 2004)

Conjuring up memories of individual _Crossbow_ episodes...

- The one where Gessler invents a "lie detector" (he calls it a "truth revealer"), which is actually just a torture device used to wring confessions out of people.  Tell ends up strapped to the thing, but his willpower wins out and he eventually escapes it and still kicks Gessler's butt.

- One with a race of "trolls," actually an offshoot of humanity adapted to living underground.

- An episode with a sort of giant robot automaton, basically an oversized clockwork knight.

- A cool murder mystery in a monastery; Tell uses some quick thinking and a flute to save his life from a poison gas attack.

- Tell eventually meets up with his long-lost son, who becomes a co-star of the show (I never liked the character; he was kind of a whiner.  I much preferred the earlier episodes where Tell was solo).

- There was one cool fight scene between Tell and Gessler around some sort of clockwork fighting mechanism (used to train warriors? - I forget) that spouts blades all over the place.

That was the thing I liked best about the series: it had excellent fight scenes.  I got a little tired of Gessler almost always being the "bad guy of the week" (and naturally he escaped every week so he could menace Tell the following episode).  It was also pretty "gritty," in that the living conditions were more realistic than you'd expect to see in the average period piece.  The guy who played Willaim Tell was good in the role, but I can't remember his name.  I do recall he had very angular facial features, though.

Johnathan


----------



## Villano (Jan 21, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> fox tv's Werewolf show




I forgot about that one.  Add that to my list.  

Also, I wouldn't mind the Dracula, The Series from the late 80s/early  90s.  I loved that show as a kid.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 22, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> disney's gargoyles




The show that proved that there WAS life after ST:TNG. I really want to sit down and watch everything from start to finish again. 

Brats of the Lost Nebula. 

Anyone remember? Space ships that used pool balls as ammunition, a villan with Orbitz Cola for his head and done by Jim Henson Studios. I've done some looking around a few times, but I can't really find anything about this series.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 22, 2004)

Super Teen Extraordinaire - Freakazoid!
  Runs around in underwear - Freakazoid!
  Floyd the Barber cuts his hair - Freakazoid!


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 25, 2004)

Now that Bob Keeshan has passed on, I am truly surprised that there are no Captain Kangaroo episodes on VHS or DVD. Amazon.com has a few tapes of the "new" Captain Kangaroo, but the bearded dude in the blue jacket is a shameful imposter at best.


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

I want all of them.

To limit my request, I would like to see:

1) comedies:  BJ & The Bear, Sherrif Lobo, Happy Days
2) drama: I Spy, Avengers, Prisoner
3) Everything based on super-heroes and fantasy/sci-fi


----------



## robaustin (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, I was going to say "Freaks and Geeks" - but I just got an email annoucing the box set of all the episodes!

One of the only series to ever mention D&D in a number of episodes, and portray a REAL D&D game in a normal way!

--*Rob


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad to see some props going to shows I thought I was the only viewer...

John Doe
Strange Luck
and
D&D cartoon
SWAT --might be out now
Pretender
Seinfeld


just to name a few...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Prisoner




You're in luck, all the episodes are out on DVD


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 26, 2004)

They're really good, too.

I want THE TRIPODS!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 30, 2004)

I just thought of one I really, really, want.  More than anything.  *SCTV*, especially the third season (I think) when it was *SCTV Network 90*, and the next season.  Very fond memories of that show, especially the seasons with John Candy, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, Andrea Martin, Rick Moranis, Catherine O'Hara, and Dave Thomas.

Dr. Tongue's 3-D House of Pancakes ("Would you like some more....syrup!?!"; co-starring Woody Tobias, Jr. as Bruno)
"Vikings and Beekeepers"
"Peter Pan" starring Divine
"Johnny LaRue's 'All Night Girls Pajama Party'"
Edith Prickley (esp. as Queen Elizabeth I in "Give 'em Hell, Bess" and the Annie Sullivan character in "Gangway for Miracles")
Count Floyd - Monster Chiller Horror Theater
Great White North ("Take off, hoser!")
Dusty Towne
The Jule Haalmeyer Dancers
Libby Wolfson and her musical stage show "I'm Taking My Head, and Screwing It On Right, and No Guy's Gonna Tell Me That It Ain't!" (co-starring Sue Bopper Simpson, the daughter of the Big Bopper)
The Sammy Maudlin Show (with hosting sidekick William B. Williams and perennial guest Bobby Bittman)
The People's Global Goldan Choice Awards episode
CCCP invasion episode (with shows like "What Fits Into Mother Russia?", "Hey, Yorgi!", and the show were Nikita Kruschev is re-incarnated as a tractor)

And finally, the piece de resistance, Lola Heatherton - "Bouncin' Back to You" episode (with The Tubes) and "Way to Go, Woman!" where she says: "I interview, investigate, and thoroughly involve myself with the five most influential women of our time--or anyone else's for that matter.  I'm talking Mother Teresa, Maggie Trudeau, Sandra Day O'Conner, Lily Tomlin, and Charlene Tilton!  Join me next week in India, as I rough it with Mother Teresa."

And who could forget Lola's catch phrase - "I want to BEAR YOUR CHILDREN!" - especially when she unknowingly said it to The Elephant Man.


I need this show in my life again.


----------



## mmadsen (Jan 30, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Batman: TAS
> Superman: TAS
> Batman Beyond
> Justice League
> ...



I love your whole list, Mog Elffoe, but the fact that you specifically mentioned _Dial 'M' for Monkey_ tells me you've got _taste_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

I would like to add Playmakers (ESPN TV show) to my list but it will only be on their for a short time...  I just got emailed about it's pending release in April.


----------



## mmadsen (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll have to second Freakazoid (if only for the Toby Danger short, featuring The World's Largest Semiconductor), Thundarr ("Lords of Light!"), Thundercats ("Thunder, thunder, thundercats, ho-o!"), and Disney's Gargoyles.

No one has mentioned Pirates of Darkwater though!


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 30, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I just thought of one I really, really, want.  More than anything.  *SCTV*, especially the third season (I think) when it was *SCTV Network 90*, and the next season.  Very fond memories of that show, especially the seasons with John Candy, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, Andrea Martin, Rick Moranis, Catherine O'Hara, and Dave Thomas.




For some reason the only re-runs I see are the episode where the station is taken over by the lettuce from space.


----------



## JamesL85 (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd like to add another vote for Strange Luck (HUGE fan of The Cutting Edge - for those unaware, a D.B. Sweeney flick that had Moira Kelly in tights as well!!!!) as well as a vote for something I haven't seen yet:

<-Dramatic Pause->

"Herman's Head"

I absolutely LOVED this show!!

The gal that plays Ross's wife on Friends (not the original, the second gal) played an assistant in the office by the name of Heddy (sp?), also had Yeardly Smith (I think, and again sp?), the voice of ....Oh no......Mental block......

Bart's sister on The Simpsons......

That one's gonna bother me.......


----------



## KenM (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't know if its been mentioned, but the Wonder Women series from the 70's.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 6, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Barendd Nobeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zontar!  Or, the complete title: "Zontar! Thing from Venus" - that even won the "People's Global Golden Choice Award" for best movie!  

Natalie Cole was on that episode.  And Hank Bain - Conrad Bain's brother.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 6, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Zontar!  Or, the complete title: "Zontar! Thing from Venus" - that even won the "People's Global Golden Choice Award" for best movie!
> 
> Natalie Cole was on that episode.  And Hank Bain - Conrad Bain's brother.



Goodness, I just checked the IMDB, and in 1983, SCTV closed out the "Outstanding Writing in a Variety or Music Program" category at the Emmy awards.  All five nominations were for this show.  Wow.  I don't put much stock in awards shows, but to close out a category is almost unheard of (although "The Cosby Show" once closed out the "Guest Actor in a Sitcom" category--Roscoe Lee Browne ("Box" from 'Logan's Run') won that year).


----------



## MojoGM (Feb 6, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Oh, another series lost to time - Nowhere Man.




I actually taped all these episodes, though I taped them on the 6 hour setting and they are starting to wear down...it was a great show with an awesome cliff hanger (after which it was cancelled).


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Feb 6, 2004)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> I love your whole list, Mog Elffoe, but the fact that you specifically mentioned _Dial 'M' for Monkey_ tells me you've got _taste_.




Hey, thanks!

Just got an e-mail at work the other day from Warner Home Video.  

_Samurai Jack Season One_ will be released on DVD in May.  If it does well it should open the door for the rest of the animated series that we'd all like to see.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but I'd like to see on DVD:

Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## Garmorn (Feb 6, 2004)

Might as date my self.  I would like to see a couple of childhood favorites:  Have Gun, Will Travel and The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Napftor (Feb 7, 2004)

Definitely Disney's _Gargoyles_.  And speaking of Disney, I just saw that _Aladdin_ is slated for October release.  Am also looking forward to _Millennium_ being released this year as well.  The same story also indicated that _Harsh Realm_ would be coming along too.  Dungeons and Dragons cartoon would be a great release.  A lot of these are still very enjoyable to watch (got a complete dvd set from Ebay...bootleg but nicely done!).


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 7, 2004)

Every Batman TAS episode

Every Mystery Science Theater 3000 episode

Samurai Jack

Kung Fu


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 7, 2004)

All four seasons of Digimon.


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 7, 2004)

All four seasons of Digimon.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 7, 2004)

The US (Rob Schneider) version of *Men Behaving Badly* and *The Chronicle*.  Those would be sweet...


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 11, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> _Samurai Jack Season One_ will be released on DVD in May.  If it does well it should open the door for the rest of the animated series that we'd all like to see.



Excellent!  Now let's cross our fingers for _Dial 'M' for Monkey_...


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Feb 12, 2004)

I want to see more seasons of Simpsons on DVD!!!!   They are being released so slowly.  Basically it seems one or two a year...  *sigh*


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 12, 2004)

_The Tick_ animated series, that live action one was just awful.
_Gargoyles_
_Firefly_ seasons 2-5 
_Red Dwarf_ seasons 5-9 (you think the Simpsons are slow getting to DVD - oh boy!)
_Teen Titans_

Those would be my 'must have' list.  Lots more I can't really bring to mind right now I'm sure.


----------



## GreyShadow (Feb 12, 2004)

The Greatest American Hero.
Flash
Quantum Leap
more Red Dwarf
The Pretender
Xena
Hercules
Knight Rider

and lots of others.


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Feb 12, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> On top of many of the already great ones listed, i'd put G vs.E as number one on the list of things i want to see on DvD.




You said it.  That was one of the funniest shows I've seen in a long time.  Also known as Good Vs. Evil depending on which network you saw it on.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Feb 17, 2004)

Northern Exposure (best show ever). Why oh why, if we can release All in the Family, can we not release Northern Exposure on dvd?


----------



## Chain Lightning (Feb 17, 2004)

I want to see:

- *Mighty Orbots* DVD box set with all episodes.
- *Young Riders* DVD box sets.


----------



## Jhamin (Feb 17, 2004)

The one I'm wishing for:

Shelly Duval's Faerie Tale Theatre, the old Showtime Series


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 17, 2004)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> - *Mighty Orbots* DVD box set with all episodes.




_Hell_ yes!

Fifteen years ago, I had over half of the series - 8 of 13 episodes - on tape.  But people gradually accidentally taped over them 

-Hyp.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 18, 2004)

Ooooh, Mighty Orbots. My first exposure to quasi-anime. Still have some very fond memories of that show.

And, yes, SCTV. 



> For some reason the only re-runs I see are the episode where the station is taken over by the lettuce from space.



This is a well-known TV phenomenon  If you only run across a show from time to time, you will _always_ see the episode you saw before.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, cool. 
I was looking at www.tvshowsondvd.com and....

*SCTV NETWORK/90, VOLUME 1*
5-Disc Boxed Set Includes Nine 90-Minute Episodes Featuring the Comic Genius of John Candy, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, Andrea Martin, Catherine O'Hara and Dave Thomas, Plus Bonus Material including Four New Documentaries and the 1999 Aspen Comedy Arts Festival Program, *In Stores June 8th*

*Entire '67 Spider-Man cartoon series*. June 29th, 6 dvd set, $59.99.

*Jem complete seasons 1 & 2*, March 30th confirmed street date.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 9, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Hey, cool.
> I was looking at www.tvshowsondvd.com and....
> 
> *SCTV NETWORK/90, VOLUME 1*
> 5-Disc Boxed Set Includes Nine 90-Minute Episodes Featuring the Comic Genius of John Candy, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, Andrea Martin, Catherine O'Hara and Dave Thomas, Plus Bonus Material including Four New Documentaries and the 1999 Aspen Comedy Arts Festival Program, *In Stores June 8th*



LOL - I was coming here to post the same thing...just, uh, two months after you found it.    

Guess I'd better book mark that tvshowsondvd.com website.....

At last, Lola Heatherton will be mine!


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 9, 2004)

And what everyone's been waiting for... 


Lynda Carter's *Wonder Woman Season One* in June.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 9, 2004)

1. I'd really like to see the remaining seasons of _Mad About You_ released. So far only the first two seasons are out.
2. The entire run of the 60's cartoon _Herculoids_.
3. Ditto for the original _Space Ghost_.
4. The original _Captain Kangaroo_.
5. Filmation's _Tarzan: Lord of the Jungle_ and _Flash Gordon_. -- Hey, the same guy did the lead voice, so why not put them together in one package?
6. _Dr. Who_ season by season collection.
7. _Hopalong Cassidy_ - how many of you remember him??
8. _Spenser for Hire_ - who didn't love this series?
9. _Johnny Quest_ (the original) - was light years ahead of its time.
10. _Hong Kong Phooie_ - 'nuff said...


----------



## Phaedrus (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't believe no one has said Miami Vice !

Surely I'm not the only one that grew up in the 80's wearing slacks and loafers with no socks!

(And whoever said Airwolf is right on!)


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 9, 2004)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> 1. I'd really like to see the remaining seasons of _Mad About You_ released. So far only the first two seasons are out.
> 2. The entire run of the 60's cartoon _Herculoids_.
> 3. Ditto for the original _Space Ghost_.
> 4. The original _Captain Kangaroo_.
> ...



*Johnny Quest Season One --- May 11 2004*

I swear I remember something about Space Ghost, and it wasn't the Space Ghost Coast to Coast show, which is coming out (Season Two on DVD this fall sometime). Can't remember where I saw it, though.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 9, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has said Miami Vice !
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one that grew up in the 80's wearing slacks and loafers with no socks!
> 
> (And whoever said Airwolf is right on!)



From tvshowsondvd.com....



> Michael Denzel from Universal Entertainment sent Miami-Vice.org a note through that site's owner, Randolph Beekman, explaining about the reasons why _Miami Vice_ DVDs will not be forthcoming. Here are the pertinent portions of that note:
> 
> 
> "We understand your want and need for the release of _Miami Vice_ on DVD format. However, as we have been attempting to make this possible, it has become nearly impossible due to music clearance/royalties involved in satisfying the artists/musicians. This issue was a MAJOR contingency for the production of consumer DVD boxed sets from other popular shows as you may have noticed in your local retail stores right now. Although _Miami Vice_ was very popular in the early to mid 1980s, there were MANY songs from various artists utilized in the production of the series as every one of you should know. Unfortunately, at this moment there are NO plans of releasing _Miami Vice_ on DVD. We are very sorry...we have NO intention of releasing _Miami Vice_ onto DVD at anytime in the near future."



Sad. I'm sure other shows are in the same boat, as he mentioned. This is the same thing that, as I understand it, kept the _Heavy Metal_ movie out of circulation for such a long time.


----------



## milotha (Apr 9, 2004)

Star Trek- The Original Series boxed set

Dungeons and Dragons The Animated Series boxed set

Friday the 13th the Series


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 9, 2004)

milotha said:
			
		

> Friday the 13th the Series



That was a fun show.  Cheesy, but fun.  And what I like about the thought of buying it on DVD is that it didn't run forever.  Sometimes I wonder why I even bothered to start buying "The Simpons" on DVD.  

And as I browsed tvshowondvd.com, I realized that the only TV shows my wife and I buy (or will buy) on DVD all start with the letter "S":

South Park
Strangers With Candy
Sopranos
Sex in the City
Simpsons
SCTV

Gee, I can't wait for them to release the original 1960's SBatman!     (Or at least the episodes with Julie Newmar.  Meow!)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned _Ren & Stimpy_ yet! I want to see the show released season by season, and unedited (unlike the really poor DVDs that TimeLife released a year or so ago).


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 19, 2004)

Yippee, good news.  

Warner Bros has announced _Batman: The Animated Series Volume 1_ for release on July 6th. This 4 disc set will contain roughly half the episodes from the first season of the series, as well as some exciting bonus material: 

Commentary on select episodes
The Dark Knight's First Night - featurette
Batman: The Legacy Continues - featurette
Tour of the Batcave
Trailers - Challenge of the Superfriends, Justice League: Star Crossed, Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman
Suggested retail price is $44.98 US 

Also, _Land of the Lost_ disc one debuts sometime in the summer -- saw this in Previews. It seems to only have about 4 episodes on the disc, and no mention of a 'season one' boxed set.


----------



## Grizpapa (Apr 19, 2004)

> Sad. I'm sure other shows are in the same boat, as he mentioned. This is the same thing that, as I understand it, kept the Heavy Metal movie out of circulation for such a long time.




That's too bad but I figured that that was the issue. 
That's what really pissed me off about Beavis and Butthead, the shows just not the same without the videos.

I'll throw in the CBS Vietnam Drama "Tour of Duty", which I thought was a very good show, of course I'm a fan of anything war related.


----------

